# Rip Fred



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

I was given a male bearded a few weeks backs
yesterday morning he was ok, middday he was dead
i cant believe it
he will be sadly missed xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

awww chin up bab


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks for the reptiles
i didnt have him long but im still sad about him dying
wished i could of done something xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

awww sorry to hear that xxx


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

ss hun, know exactly how u feel


r.i.p little bud


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

RIP Fred


----------



## Binksy (Mar 30, 2007)

So, sorry.


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*i'm sorry to hear of your loss  *


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

know exactly how u feel...hope you're happier soon hun.

RIP Fred xx


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

R.I.P Fred


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

R.i.p Fred


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

sorry to hear about Fred, cant imagine you must be gutted


----------

